# Composers Challenge - Mass Effect 2! Sci-fi! Action!



## Kevin

Hello everyone,

I have run Composers Challenges but this is the first time that I've posted here. So hopefully this may interest you. This contest is about giving a chance to the amateur composers more than anything else.

Mass Effect 2 is an award winning video game and a part of the most loved game sagas in history. Its mix of science fiction, action, drama and sheer epic nature makes it the perfect candidate for a challenge:

The scene is from the action-filled opening. I picked this scene because it allows the composer is weave together this sequence musically and be able to flex his/her musical muscles:


For those of you unfamiliar with this scene, our protagonist Commander John Shepard and his crew aboard the SSV Normandy are on patrol for enemies in the Terminus Sector. They come across something they were not expecting to find.

Do not be scared away due to the length of the scene and feel like you need to score it wall to wall. Depending on where you choose the point of where the music should start and stop, there could actually be less music in the scene than in the previous challenge of Dear Esther (which was 5:30 long). But I do promise that the next Composers Challenge will have a shorter scene.

The deadline for this challenge is August 1st. Either the composers can:
a) upload their own entries to YouTube (but unlisted) and send me the link so I can make a playlist.
b) send me the music file (through a file sharing website), tell me where the music goes, and I can do it myself. The music file should be MP3 or equivalent.

It is important that the entries be anonymous. The identity of the composer videos will be announced after the voting has finished.

In regards to the voting, the composers, or anyone else who wants, will submit their votes/rankings by rating each entry out of 10 and also ranking each entry against each other. The two voting methods will be averaged and the top three will be announced.

Everyone will receive reviews on their efforts (either from other composers, members of the community or myself included). The composers of the challenge are requested to give a short review of the other works. If anyone who finishes outside of the top three wants to know how they did, then contact me. If anyone not participating in the challenge wants to be a reviewer, you are more than welcome to.

The prize for winning the Composers Challenge would be either one of the following (depending on the winner's preference):
a) A CD paid for by me shipped to the winner's address
b) A cash equivalent (up to $25-30 Canadian (exchange rates pending).
c) A copy of Mass Effect 2 purchased via Steam or Origin.

If you have any questions, concerns or comments, please contact me at composerschallenge at hotmail dot com.

Best of luck to everyone and have fun!

Kevin

PS: I forgot to mention that anyone who directly plagiarizes from the original Mass Effect scores will be disqualified. Use your own voice, not someone else's.


----------



## DynamicK

Where do I download the video clip from? Can the music be in any genre? Thanks


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira

Wow, $30 prize to score a 6 minutes video! What an opportunity!


----------



## Kevin

DynamicK said:


> Where do I download the video clip from? Can the music be in any genre? Thanks



Here is the clip through Mediafire:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/x6hcze1e09ejctg/Mass+Effect+2.mp4 



Gabriel Oliveira said:


> Wow, $30 prize to score a 6 minutes video! What an opportunity!



If you are not in the demographic that is interested in the challenge, why should you mock it? If I offered $1,000 and a ringer who has much better equipment enters the contest and smashes everyone else, how is that a good thing?


----------



## Lawson.

Are there any sources or links to help us out here? I can't tell what this is for, who it's hosted by, who it's aimed at, or really anything about it. All I know is that we have to score a 6:30 minute film for $30, there's no place that actually confirms we'd be getting the prize, and it seems to be a voting thing (which never really works out well for contests).

I'm not trying to be a downer here, but before I consider contests I like to know that they're legit! I'm sure you understand.


----------



## chrysshawk

I cant tell what this is for either, but it sounds like someone's (the person whose name nobody knows) homework.


----------



## Kevin

chrysshawk said:


> I cant tell what this is for either, but it sounds like someone's (the person whose name nobody knows) homework.



No, it is not. A pseudo hobby of mine is hosting these events for amateur composers; here is a previous event that I have hosted:
http://www.filmtracks.com/scoreboard/forum.cgi?read=24805 



Lawson. said:


> Are there any sources or links to help us out here? I can't tell what this is for, who it's hosted by, who it's aimed at, or really anything about it. All I know is that we have to score a 6:30 minute film for $30, there's no place that actually confirms we'd be getting the prize, and it seems to be a voting thing (which never really works out well for contests).
> 
> I'm not trying to be a downer here, but before I consider contests I like to know that they're legit! I'm sure you understand.



It's hosted by me, no official organization/foundation. This is just a challenge for fun/small prize for people who have musical ability and want to express themselves. The composers will vote on each other's work so that's slightly better than just having all general voting.


----------



## Kevin

The good news is the contest has generated a lot of interest among at least half a dozen composers.


----------



## Kevin

There's still plenty of time for anyone to sign up!


----------



## Kevin

chrysshawk said:


> I cant tell what this is for either, but it sounds like someone's (the person whose name nobody knows) homework.



There's no sinister undertones here.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

Kevin said:


> There's no sinister undertones here.



In general I have not at all a problem with stuff like contests (although I don´t have the time to do join any contests actually), but in this case I feel a bit uncomfortable because I sense a the lack of motivation to join such a contest, in particular I ask you: Would you spent a couple of hours, but for sure a couple of days to do a proper score for a 6 minute length video to have possibly.. a chance to win a prizemoney of $ 30, or a cd or whatever a game?

Either what intention you follow here I would at least start first bringing in some reasonable motivation when I do such things, and that includes also a proper reward for the winner. Also your description lacks a bit what I call "transparency of information" and "contact". At least in my opinion. Don´t get me completely wrong, I am just a bit curious regarding your concept you follow here.


----------



## Kevin

I first had the idea for these contests a few years ago where I was playing around with mixing in different film scores into scenes from a movie. The idea 

This contest is meant for amateur composers, people who do not expect to make a career of composing and just do it as a hobby. This is not meant for people who hope to be the next big thing and hope it will lead to another gig. 

It is a small reward because it is a small contest. I do not have deep pockets. Having a $1,000 reward and having a professional take part and smash all the other entries is not what I want to happen. 

What else would you like to know?


----------



## IoannisGutevas

Kevin said:


> This contest is meant for amateur composers, people who do not expect to make a career of composing and just do it as a hobby. This is not meant for people who hope to be the next big thing and hope it will lead to another gig.



Im an amateur composer, my pockets dont run deep either but im not willing to dedicate a few days in order to make a descent score for a 6 mins video in order to "win" 30$. I have better things to do. 

Being in a contest is not for the "fun" of it, unless you are a 15 year old who just starts into composing and wants to make a name, no matter the prize. Being in a contest is the hunt for the prize. The thrill of winning it and the more you want it the more effort you put into it.

For 30$ noone will care to put any effort if not participate at all. At least i wont and thats my opinion and im from the amateurs in this forum. 

If you want a contest give a reasonable prize for what you asking people to do.



Kevin said:


> This contest is meant for amateur composers, people who do not expect to make a career of composing and just do it as a hobby.



I have never met an amateur composer who doesnt expect to make a career out of composing. You are adressing to people who even the amateurs have spent at least 3000$ in buying libraries and equipment in order to improve their hardware and software (libraries and such). You think that we spent all that money (and 3000$ is a tiny amount in front of the reality of it all) in order not to expect to make a career out of composing? 

Composing isnt a hobby imho my friend, its a passion, and no matter the level of proficiency here, all composers, professionals and amateurs alike, want to be the next big thing  Otherwise why bother? ^^


----------



## higgs

Dubious indeed.


----------



## dcoscina

Kevin I suspect you also post at FSM which is a more appropriate forum for this. This forum is largely populated by composers who make money at writing music- not maybe Hans Zimmer or John Williams type money but still the demographic here is professional composers. It's a bit patronizing to offer a meager prize for such a lengthy piece of music especially given that it's time away from making some serious money.


----------



## Kejero

Lah dee dah, people.

You could just see it as a scoring exercise. Scoring to picture is different from "writing music". It's a skill you can only develop by practicing it. If you don't have actual projects in the pipeline, this is a nice opportunity to hone your skills. "First prize" is just a nice bonus. Feedback and discussion on participants' entries would have their value as well.

I consider my time valuable as well. And I'll happily shit all over contests with entry fees or commercial projects that ask you to score their picture for "exposure", but I really don't see a problem here. I'm also pretty sure that a substantial amount of members on this forum are not "professional" composers. If there are people interested, this is their thread. If you're offended by the idea, then, you know, ignore it? It'll save you time!


----------



## DaviYouu

Gabriel Oliveira said:


> Wow, $30 prize to score a 6 minutes video! What an opportunity!


I guess this contest is more for fun or when you are a student and want to increase your showreel or portfolio.. the prices are just a little extra


----------



## pixel

At first I thought that Bioware did the contest and I was like 'oh my! oh my! I'm not going outside studio till deadline' :D


----------



## Kevin

It's the final day of the composers challenge. Be sure to turn in your entries by the end of today!

For the ones who are interested of course...


----------



## Kevin

Hello everyone,

Now that the Mass Effect 2 Composers Challenge contest is closed, the voting can begin. Let me be clear, everyone (not just composers) can vote and giving feedback on the entries is highly encouraged. The comments allow each of the composers to learn from this experience.

For voting, you rate each entry out of 10 (one being the worst and ten being the best). At the end, the votes will be added up and the top three will be announced.

Composers who entered this contest: You cannot vote for your own entry.

Here is the playlist: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZTxpL6wfPQoZWjl9-wAAUiqxsG-PgKIK

These clips have been labelled for the purposes of anonymity. If you entered the contest or if you know someone who entered the contest, please do not name the entry in question or name the composer in question.

The deadline for voting will be August 19th. That gives you two weeks to listen to the clips and vote.

If you have any questions, please contact me.

Kevin


----------



## Kevin

Please note that Entry 10 and Entry 11 were added belatedly because they were sent in before the deadline. It was my error that they were not included the first time.


----------



## mac

All pretty nice, but 1 and 8 are *really* good. Well done those people.


----------



## Kevin

You may PM me your voting results and comments on the entries, but you can also do it publicly if you feel comfortable with that.


----------



## Kevin

There's still time to get your votes/comments in!


----------



## mac

Like I mentioned, it was between 1 and 8 for me, but my favourite is 8. The way it syncs with the action was very well done, and some scenes which felt a bit 'lost' in the other entries, raced along with dramatic effect.

The levels were better in 1 (8 felt a little too loud), and the underscore set a nice spacey vibe. But 8 - wow.

8
7
6
7
6
6
6
10
6
6
6


----------



## chrysshawk

Agree that 8 as well done, but this is Mass Effect, which has already a clearly defined sound - and I wonder if the contestants (no10 possibly) considered that. The lack of synths stands out.

If making a Star Wars sound, you would not reach for the piano. And if you were scoring Blade Runner, you would not reach for the flugelhorn. If you are scoring Mass Effect, you will load up Omnisphere and start off with the preset Flotation Device!


----------



## Kevin

Only 3 days left to get your votes and comments in!


----------



## Kevin

Hello everyone,

First of all, I want to thank everyone would participated in this composers challenge. We actually had more entries than with Dear Esther (even though the Mass Effect 2 was six minutes long!). That is very gratifying to see.

Before I announce the top three, I want to explain the voting process. People voted each entry out of 10 and then I averaged out the votes per entry to determine the winner. I have also complied all of the reviews and comments that people shared out the each entry so each composer will receive those comments from me shortly after this posting. Note: when you read them, each new number is someone else commenting on it.

Anyway, onto the results!

The winner of the Mass Effect 2 Composers Challenge is:
Entry 8 - Loert from the JWFan Message Board


Loert scored an average of 7.91 out of 10.

Second place went to Entry 1 - Manikin Skywalker from the JWFan Message Board


Manikin scored an average of 7.36 out of 10.

Third place went to Entry 2 - Alex (SkyLynx of the Filmtracks ScoreBoard)


Alex scored an average of 7.18 out of 10.

Congratulations to Loert for winning and Manikin and Alex for finishing in the top three.

If you did not finish in the top three but want to know where you finished, please contact me personally at composerschallenge at hotmail dot com or my personal email (if you already know it).

I have a few ideas of clips that I want to do for the next composers challenge. The next clip WILL BE shorter I promise than the one used for this challenge.

Kevin


----------

